# Found fawn dead near feeder



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Went to check game cameras yesterday eve and had a fawn buck dead about 20 ft from the feeder. He had a gash in the stomach area just in front of the hind quarters, eyes gone and anal cavity eaten by buzzards. No other visible wounds. It was on a trail leading to a feeder just a few feet from a fence. My two guesses are he got hung on the top barb wire and ripped open his stomach or someone from an elevated position grazed him with an arrow and he wound up at my feeder.

Had been seeing him and his mom on camera nearly daily so if arrow got him on another place he followed the doe over and just laid down and died?


----------



## dirtfish (Aug 28, 2012)

Could have been attacked by a buck that was trying to chase him away from the doe.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

Possible, couldn't find any visible wounds other than the gut ripped open? Possible he was gored in the stomach and buzzards opened him on up. Do have about 8 bucks on camera at that feeder and several are good mature shooters.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

would hope nobody would of slug a arrow at him. The stomach is the second place buzzards go so you never know if it was a wound or not.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

coyotes will kill a deer by eating out there axxhole. Then leaving there to rot for buzzards. We have seen it on game cam, axis, deer, fallow......one time it was only 1 coyote doing it. Not even the pack.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

BIGCAT Texas said:


> coyotes will kill a deer by eating out there axxhole. Then leaving there to rot for buzzards. We have seen it on game cam, axis, deer, fallow......one time it was only 1 coyote doing it. Not even the pack.


 1st place on cows too, had a cow die once out in the pasture and made a double trap set knowing they would start there and sure enough got 1


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

do you have a bad hog problem?


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

No hogs yet. Did see one coyote before fist light on the property while I was watching a pipeline to see where everything is crossing


----------

